# Looking for recommended trainers in the Hampton Roads, VA area.



## Miranda (Sep 14, 2011)

We are looking for a trainer in the Hampton roads area. We prefer a trainer with a style of praise/correction balance. We are not looking for treat, clicker or e collar training. We are open to classes, in-home or private training. We are looking for intermediate-advanced obedience, CGC and eventually personal protection training. 

Our girl has already passed puppy and basic obedience classes. She is 6 months old and we are looking to further her education. We are a military family new to the area. 

Thanks for any advice or recommendations.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We went through Four Paws in Greenbrier. I know there are several other members on this board who have used other trainers. There is plenty to choose from. 

I'm in Chesapeake....Welcome to the area (We are also Military...second tour here...)


----------



## Miranda (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks. I will look into them. Did you do your CGC there also?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd contact Aleta Channell--I know she is based on the peninsula -- Home


----------



## Miranda (Sep 14, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> I'd contact Aleta Channell--I know she is based on the peninsula -- Home


Thanks. I sent a information request and will check her out.


----------

